# [ WTS ] Wheeleez 49cm Tires



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

One has a small pinhole, both in good cosmetic shape.

Looking to clear these out in the next week or two. They've been sitting unused for too long.

Location is in Asheville, NC but willing to travel if you have good hiking / fishing / camping / mountain biking nearby. Also have family in Raleigh that I see every couple months.

$140 OBO for the pair.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$100 OBO for the pair.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

mbrajer said:


> $100 OBO for the pair.
> 
> -Mike


Can't believe these aren't gone.

$90 OBO.

-Mike


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

mbrajer said:


> mbrajer said:
> 
> 
> > $100 OBO for the pair.
> ...


I'll take them. PM you in a few.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

I just measured my cart. I can't retrofit a 1" axle and the tires would hit the forward rod tubes. Unfortunately I can't use these, but it's a great deal for someone.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Cervus said:


> I just measured my cart. I can't retrofit a 1" axle and the tires would hit the forward rod tubes. Unfortunately I can't use these, but it's a great deal for someone.


Back on the market! Last call at $90 OBO before I close the thread!

-Mike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Does this include hubs or is it just the tires? If it's hubs and tires, I'll take them. Hope they work as well as people say they do, especially when towed behind a bike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you out there Mike/mbrajer?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Does this include hubs or is it just the tires? If it's hubs and tires, I'll take them. Hope they work as well as people say they do, especially when towed behind a bike


Perfect. I'll PM you to work out the details on when / where we'll meet up- noticed you are in Richmond.

-Mike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Mike. Were you able to get any info on those charges?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Hey Mike. Were you able to get any info on those charges?


Not yet. Sorry been super busy at work and got food poisoning on Saturday night.

Will keep in touch.

-Mike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

That doesn't sound like a lot of fun. Hope you feel better. Whenever you get around to it.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> That doesn't sound like a lot of fun. Hope you feel better. Whenever you get around to it.


Looked at the shipping costs and was given an estimate of ~$35 to ship.

Would like to keep this one local for now- will let you know if I get up in your neck of the woods!

-Mike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Even if I pay shipping? Have no problem paying the $35.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Even if I pay shipping? Have no problem paying the $35.


That works! My paypal is [email protected].

-Mike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Cool. $125 shipped for the pair of wheels. Could you post a picture of them please.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Cool. $125 shipped for the pair of wheels. Could you post a picture of them please.


Attached!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Two different size wheels? They look different.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Two different size wheels? They look different.


The one with the pinhole is deflated.

-Mike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Funds sent.Thank ya kindly Mike.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Have you received the funds Mike?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Have you received the funds Mike?


I did! We just finished up our Easter shutdown at the manufacturing plant I work at. Should be shipping when I get off work later today! 

-Mike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Splendid.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Shipped!

Thanks P&S!

-Mike


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Wheels arrived safe and sound. Thanks Mike.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello Mike. Finally got the wheels out of the box and started getting ready to mount on the cart for drum season. As I thought and clearly stated, these are two different wheels. The pin hole has nothing to do with anything. What would you like to do about the situation?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Just sent Mike a pm about the non-matching tires he sold me.


----------

